# Terral's Conspiracies Compilation Thread



## Toro (Apr 6, 2009)

OK, I'm losing track of all of Terral's conspiracy theories, so I think we need a thread just to keep everything straight.

We have the 

The 9/11 inside job conspiracy

The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

What am I missing here?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2009)

just because Bush dupes like yourself are afraid of the truth about government conspiracys such as 9/11 and only see what you want to see, doesnt mean his threads arent true.LOL.


----------



## Terral (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Toro with Agnapostate mentioned:

This reminds me of when the CIT chat-monkeys tried to say I was a DoD Disinfo Agent (link). :0) 



Toro said:


> OK, I'm losing track of all of Terral's conspiracy theories, so I think we need a thread just to keep everything straight.
> 
> We have the:
> 
> The 9/11 inside job conspiracy:



That&#8217;s right. 9/11 was DEFINITELY an inside-job attack orchestrated by a rogue element inside our own fascist military government. The links to my work is:

1. *Shanksville Case*

a. Flight 93 << Cut and dry "Empty Hole" = too simple . . . 

2. *Pentagon*

a. What Really Happened
b. 9:32 First Explosion
c. Pentagon Timeline << needs updating :0)
d. DoD Manipulated Fire and Firemen
e. AA77 Never Crashed At The Pentagon <<  most read thread on old Loose Change Pentagon Board
f. 9:31 << some of my best Pentagon work

*Bill Veale/April Gallop Threads*

a. April Injured During Missile Strike (all of these are good)
b. Answers To Bill Veale&#8217;s Bomblet Questions
c. My Recent Email
d. Answering Bill Veale&#8217;s Pentagon Questions

3. *WTC-7 Controlled Demolition* 

a. WTC-7 Was A Controlled Demolition Inside Job



Toro said:


> The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy



Yes. The U.S. Economy was primed for Implosion beginning Sept. 18, 2008 of last year by Ben Bernanke And Secretary Paulson explained here:

1. Timothy Geithner Holds Key To Coming Economic Implosion
2. The USA Is Headed For The &#8220;Greatest Depression.&#8221;
3. The Obama Deception

Post #6 in that thread is where *Gerald Celente* (this guy is the best) gives his insight into the coming Hunger Riots.



Toro said:


> The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy



Not exactly.

1. China On Its Way To Invade Mexico!

The OP begins with the Larry Nichols hypothesis that China is invading Mexico, but my subsequent investigations revealed that the foreign troops are already here on our U.S. Military Bases.  

2. Post #21

3. Post #23



Toro said:


> The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy



Thank you for reminding me to start a thread on that topic. You are talking about the fact that FEMA has millions and millions of plastic coffins waiting for Americans.

1. Military Complex Prepares Mass Grave For U.S. Citizens

The Martial Law topic crosses paths with the Foreign Troops In America subject above, but here are a few links until I get time to focus specifically on this Martial Law business coming this fall.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Grrxc1GDt0"]YouTube - MARTIAL LAW ROUNDUP 2009 (Orginal)[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsNEm_oyPVw"]About Secret Meeting In Congress[/ame]

Secret March 13, 2008 Meeting Info About "U.S. Occupation" 

Listen To This Short Radio Clip << real scary stuff . . . 

Former Congressman Warning!



Toro said:


> The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.



No.

1. The Trinity Conspiracy

The Trinity Conspiracy is about how Denominationalism (Roman Catholicism, Greek Orthodoxy, Protestantism) use the right pattern for their fake doctrine (F+S+HS=God), but they have plugged the wrong principals into the equation. The Father + Son + Holy Spirit represent &#8220;The Word,&#8221; or our Lord Jesus Christ as &#8220;The Word made flesh.&#8221; John 1:14. Christ teaches that anyone seeing Him also saw &#8220;The Father,&#8221; because &#8220;I and the Father are One.&#8221; John 10:30. The world replaces the &#8220;Only True God&#8221; with &#8220;My Father who is IN HEAVEN,&#8221; because you guys do NOT know the difference.

2. Difference Between God and My Father who is IN HEAVEN



Toro said:


> What am I missing here?



You forgot all about the conspiracy that:

3. The Big Bang Theory Of Creation Is A MYTH
 4. A True Homosexual Has Never Been Born

You forgot about the conspiracy that Denominationalism mixes the *&#8220;Two Gospels&#8221;* together to create a fake gospel sending many here straight into the lake of fire (2Peter 3:14-16); because &#8216;our gospel&#8217; (#2) is *&#8220;VEILED to those who are PERISHING.&#8221;* 2Corinthians 4:3-4.  

5. Two Gospels
6. Two Churches

You forgot all about the conspiracy that men blinded by their Denominationalism mix the four New Testament Baptisms together for transformation into Paul&#8217;s &#8220;one baptism&#8221; for believers in our gospel.

7. Baptisms 

Then you have the Agnapostate Conspiracy where he charged onto one of my threads (China = here) with a challenge to answer his Bible Fallibility Opening Post (link), which I did here:

8. Rebuttal To Agnapostate&#8217;s Scripture Fallibility Claims 

My claim is that my Scriptural knowledge is 100 times greater than all of my debating opponents combined &#8216;and&#8217; that is a vast understatement. You do not believe me? Great! :0) 

9. The Mystery Of God&#8217;s Hidden Wisdom
10. Christ Is Man Of Heaven And Adam Is Man Of The Earth

Go through the Opening Posts and ask any question on the topics, or anything about Scripture from Genesis to Revelation . . . 

Then you forgot all about the Medical Conspiracy where doctors and associates continue using outdated methods and barbarism to keep you paying more rather than Pressure-Sheath Technology remote-control surgery systems invented way back in 1993.

1. Pressure-Sheath Technology

Then there is Vapor-Plasma Integrated Engine Technology that General Motors would rather to bankrupt than use:

2. Vapor-Plasma Integrated Engine Technology

These two technologies represent the way things are done in 500 years, because the automakers (big oil surrogates) would rather you get 10 miles per gallon than 200 MPG . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> OK, I'm losing track of all of Terral's conspiracy theories, so I think we need a thread just to keep everything straight.
> 
> 
> We have the
> ...


 
Does Terral think that Heaven is Narnia?


----------



## Toro (Apr 6, 2009)

One conspiracy theory that has died down is the imminent imposition of the Amero as well as all sorts of other NAU conspiracies.

Terral, do you believe that the Amero is about to replace the dollar?


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> One conspiracy theory that has died down is the imminent imposition of the Amero as well as all sorts of other NAU conspiracies.
> 
> Terral, do you believe that the Amero is about to replace the dollar?


 
I think that the US goverment created the Great Lakes to prevent the Canadian government from invading Michigan and taking all of our car manufacturing secrets.  Why else would Michigan be surrounded by water on three of four sides?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> One conspiracy theory that has died down is the imminent imposition of the Amero as well as all sorts of other NAU conspiracies.
> 
> Terral, do you believe that the Amero is about to replace the dollar?


you also forgot the JFK assassination was done by the CIA(mob, the infamous *they*)


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> OK, I'm losing track of all of Terral's conspiracy theories, so I think we need a thread just to keep everything straight.
> 
> We have the
> 
> ...


Mothman, Bigfoot, Space Aliens and the like. More nonsense can be found here:
COAST TO COAST AM WITH GEORGE NOORY

When the Libs say that talk radio is _entertainment_ and not to be taken seriously, they're talking about this show.


----------



## Terral (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Xotoxi, DiveConMan and Mad Scientist:



xotoxi said:


> Does Terral think that Heaven is Narnia?





DiveCon said:


> you also forgot the JFK assassination was done by the CIA(mob, the infamous *they*)





Mad Scientist said:


> Mothman, Bigfoot, Space Aliens and the like. More nonsense can be found here:
> COAST TO COAST AM WITH GEORGE NOORY


 





  Thank you guys for highlighting the problems with the Official Gov&#8217;t Cover Stories . . . 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]Loyal Bush-Monkeys Doing Their Thing :0)[/ame]

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 7, 2009)

Terral said:


>


 
*Good comeback, Terral! As always, very engaging and meaningful discussion!*


----------



## Toro (Apr 7, 2009)

The picture of the monkey with breasts on the right is highly disturbing.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


its all that fucking moron can do
LOL
the first time he posted it it was a little funny, now it is just PATHETIC


----------



## Terral (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi guys:



DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



Yeah, yeah, whine like a baby. :0) Think about the kind of people (like this) showing up at the *"Conspiracy Theories" Forum* every day to convince everyone that '*no conspiracy exists . . .*'. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 8, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who the fuck is whining
we are laughing at your stupid ass
LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> you also forgot the JFK assassination was done by the CIA(mob, the infamous *they*)


 
your pathetic and desperate attempts to prove that the warren commision was correct that oswald did it and that it WASNT the CIA and mob  on your thread were proven to be just THAT by myself "with the help of a few others as well of course" on that thread of yours..That desperate attempt of yours was as hysterical and as pathetic as Toro's was to prove the 9/11 commission report was true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOl.great pics of these ape posters on here Terral.as we know,their so much in denial and afraid of the truth about government conspiracys they even ADMIT at times they dont look at our videos they post because as we both know,they know they cant debunk them.disinformation agents that I have debated before at other sites about 9/11 and government conspiracys  do a much better job of debating then these Bush dupes do.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 8, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys:
> ...


LOL you guys are the laughing stock of the internet


----------



## Toro (Apr 17, 2009)

I guess we can now add "Obama creating Hitler Youth" to the list of conspiracies, which, in fairness to Terral, aren't believed just by him on USMB.

So here is the up-dated list, near as I can tell

    * The 9/11 inside job conspiracy

    * The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

    * The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

    * The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

    * The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

    * Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy


----------



## Terral (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> OK, I'm losing track of all of Terral's conspiracy theories, so I think we need a thread just to keep everything straight . . .
> 
> What am I missing here?



What you are missing today is my "Moved:                                                     The LetsRoll Phil Jayhan DoD Operative Conspiracy" thread that somebody has blasted into hyperspace never to be read by anyone again - or so it seems. :0) You are now standing squarely in the middle of a "*DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy*" that the inside-job bad guys do NOT want you to see or even know about. These COWARDS do everything to *hide 'the 911Truth'* from you every damned day, so they resort to these underhanded tactics by *micromanaging member content 'out' of your field of view* to make 'their' Disinformation Trash obtain some resemblance of credibility. 

My original "*Rebuttal To CIT Claims About What 'Did Not' Hit The Pentagon*" thread was posted at the Phil Jayhan DoD-run LetsRoll Board (here) in their Pentagon Forum, but all that remains today is the cache copy (here = scroll to top of page). This is a google '*snapshot*' of Page 1, but unforunately the antics of Page 2 have been deleted; even though I have backup copies and will introduce that evidence on my *new USMB thread* (here), if that topic is allowed to remain visible on this USMB Board. You can never tell what is going to happen when our Topics simply begin disappearing. :0)

The links to my two new blog entries for these two apparent controversial threads are here:

Rebuttal To CIT Claims ABout What 'Did Not' Hit The Pentagon

The LetsRoll Phil Jayhan DoD Operative Conspiracy

These two posts contain a wealth of information on how to spot a real DoD CounterIntelligence Disinformation Operative, 'and' his DoD Handers 'and' his Disinformation Assets, hiding very much in plain sight; because there is certainly 'too much' 911Truth for the inside-job bad guys doing everything to cover up the fact that the Pentagon was really struck by a *Raytheon/Peter Peterson/Blackstone Missile* (story) at exactly *9:31:39 AM* (my thread) in direct contradiction to the DoD/FBI/CIA Pentagon Cover Story. 

Now the question will be answered on just how much of my 911Truth work will disappear from this USMB Board . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Terral

I appreciate you keeping me up to speed.

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy


----------



## Toro (Apr 26, 2009)

Added a few more today...

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2009)

Toro said:


> Added a few more today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*there is strong evidence*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8y2tpysd9c[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCDs9Vs2iYM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPb-PN9F2Pc[/ame]


----------



## Toro (May 11, 2009)

Add another one to the list!

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2009)

Terral, eots and 9/11 was an inside job are the 3 dumbest people on these boards. They sheer amount of nonsense they spew daily sets them apart from all others. Fucking weirdos.


----------



## eots (May 11, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Terral, eots and 9/11 was an inside job are the 3 dumbest people on these boards. They sheer amount of nonsense they spew daily sets them apart from all others. Fucking weirdos.



says goatboy..one goatboys opinion...vs....Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Godboy (May 12, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Terral, eots and 9/11 was an inside job are the 3 dumbest people on these boards. They sheer amount of nonsense they spew daily sets them apart from all others. Fucking weirdos.
> ...



MY opinion? Are you kidding me? With the exception of a few crackpots, every scientist and engineer in the world agrees with me, every high ranking military officer agrees with me, every aviation expert, demolitions expert...pretty much everyone agrees with me, and like me, they all think you are fucking crazy, foolish and naive to believe in that conspiracy crap.

Why do you name a few crackpots and expect us to take their word for anything? In a world with millions of experts, you are going to find a few that believe in reicarnation too, but that doesnt mean they are right. Get a fucking clue already retard.


----------



## Toro (May 12, 2009)

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy


----------



## DiveCon (May 12, 2009)

it might be easier for you to just list the conspiracies he DOESN'T believe

i havent seen one yet
LOL


----------



## Toro (May 13, 2009)

Another one.

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy


----------



## Toro (May 16, 2009)

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy 

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy


----------



## eots (May 16, 2009)

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



you can not take other silence as agreement...that would be ...stupid...so can you in anyway substantiate these men are crackpots ?...can you post any links of high ranking military saying  the patriots question 9/11 petition signatory's are any of these things you say...or did you just ...make that up ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 16, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Jun 21, 2009)

Terral said:


> Then realize the *SAME PEOPLE who killed JFK* and the same people who *planned/carried out the 9/11 attacks* are the same people *orchestrating the U.S. Economic Crisis *and the same people who *built the FEMA Death Camps* and the same people who *injected the Bio-Weapon Virus* into the arm of the Global Population that is now gestating/mutating into a Genocidal MONSTER. We are sitting right now at Level 6 for this Pandemic (story) just waiting for the Virus to MUTATE, so drastic measures can be taken; which can happen anytime! *Congress has already had their Secret Meeting* (March 13, 2008) and the preparations to bring you under *Martial Law* are already in the works! Go through the information and come to the FEMA AND REX 84 link (here) and read more about the *FEMA Death Camps* prepared especially for you. Then realize FEMA is playing Bio-terror Wargames (FEMA Paper from Post #133) *using more than a million Foreign Troops starting July 27, 2009* (story from Post #134) making a Checkmate move by the Bad Guys a possibility for a *New World Order Reality*.
> 
> What we have here are several lines of convergence with the *collapsing U.S. Dollar, the collapsing U.S. Economy, unemployment/bankruptcies/foreclosures rising, New World Order Puppet Obama approval rating declining, a bio-weapon virus mutating, FEMA Death Camps waiting, FEMA Bio-terror Wargames starting* and U.S. Citizens sitting in warming water like stupid frogs, while the water is coming to a steady boil . . .



Awesome!


----------



## Terral (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Toro with Walt mentioned:



Toro said:


> Awesome!



Thanks for the update. A good compilation post was drafted for Walt here. *Surviving The Coming Collapse/Pandemonium *(here) is probably the most important topic of all. 

Thanks again,

Terral


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 21, 2009)

You forgot the one that pro-wrestling really isn't staged.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvTNyKIGXiI]YouTube - It's Still Real To Me Dammit[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 23, 2009)

I am disappointed that my theory that there is a group of non-human midgets preparing to take over the world and enslave full-size humans hasn't been included by Terral. In fact it is actually the master conspiracy and all the others are caused by these evil midgets.

Satan's Stubby Little Toes - Evil Midgets > Home


----------



## Toro (Jun 23, 2009)

It's just a matter of time, I'm sure.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> I am disappointed that my theory that there is a group of non-human midgets preparing to take over the world and enslave full-size humans hasn't been included by Terral. In fact it is actually the master conspiracy and all the others are caused by these evil midgets.
> 
> Satan's Stubby Little Toes - Evil Midgets > Home


ya gotta have some snappy videos and get Alex Jones on board


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is what I don't get.

The people in here that think these conspiracies are full of shit like divecon, slack, toro, gunny you seen a few people who are here that never see it the way the so called "crackpots" do as they call them.

How do you know? Is it because you believe yourself more then others, because honestly you are blowing just as much hot air if most the conspiracies are a sham as they are. Your just giving your opinion which actually means nothing but shows that 1. your a complete idiot that doesn't take anything serious and you are no help 2. your monitoring. Which is it?

Not because you do not agree, because you are not constructive in a single and always anti and never pro....

If a thread isn't interesting to me I don't comment on it, I don't go in and make fun of the people like the people here do. So funny.

You really don't know now do you? or do you...enlighten me how you are for sure then?

you won't.

I am not going to take some stupid conservative answer that doesn't answer any questions....

What some of these people are doing is presenting you with a potential problem and all you can do is deter people away from it instead of being constructive about it.

Last thing you need is members pointing out the trolls and calling agents every time they post. In the information war in america this is counter productive. The american people can use these type of things as evidence of disinformation and deception by the controlling governments and a reason to toss them out of power real easy.

So fellow usmb members I would just go back few pages deep and archive the first 2-3 pages of the conspiracy sections of all your favorite sites. You will know if and when they are needed in the future. I would archive the news stories that pertain to the conspiracy topics as well.

***


The world is unhealthy and the mental state is battered and confused for the 'general population'.




---This has nothing to do with anything but some words of encouragement, If you are Fat stop fucking eatting and get your ass up and run. If you are capable of reading grab a dictionary and fucking learn a new word. If you can do anything then just do it.

Be yourselves, don't be what everyone else is. 

This world gives you a false option of free will.... they say " its your free will to eat mcdonalds if you want to"... so if you get fat this is your fault.... This is true, but doesn't make them right for delivering temptation and preparing serverly damaging food that has made most of the population fat. 




Im for peace, I don't want stupid shit to happen like a nuclear missles being fired at anyone...

I honestly don't have any enemies in other countries. The United States does tho.

This where they need to wake up.... the protesters in Iran, the protesters in america...

We are trying to tell you something....

The USA needs to listen to it's people, we have good ideas and want to help make the world a better place. It involves no war but cooperation and coordination.

We are sick of WAR!!! We are sick of all the fighting. We don't want our families to play operation human shield. We don't want unsuspecting cities to have missles randomly dropped on them and the people having no chance or warning.

This is what the governments are doing. I don't care if you say they are afganistan.... those are people there too...

Many people are getting bombs on them with no choice, they don't deserve it but we go in and kill without any remorse....

But we have lots of taco bells, chili's and kfc's over their now.... they are starting to get TV!! Yea they are now modern go them....not... U.S. went and took that shit over forcefully.

This is wrong and we can not conduct business this way. We have no hope for survival with a system that operates this way.

This is not only one countries problem.... this is the worlds problem.

What needs to happen here is the world needs to slow down, stop for a second and take a look around refocus on creation and advancement.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 24, 2009)

Uknow_me72 said:


> This is what I don't get.
> 
> The people in here that think these conspiracies are full of shit like divecon, slack, toro, gunny you seen a few people who are here that never see it the way the so called "crackpots" do as they call them.
> 
> ...



I am here to monitor you for our benevolent world masters.


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for your honesty. Who are they?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Thanks for your honesty. Who are they?


"they" remain nameless
wouldnt want you to actually know who we are


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 24, 2009)

If a say anything it can just be denied. It doesn't matter who or what you are but what does matter is what your goals are on this message board.

Everyone on the board is 1 of 3 things.

1. Insider with Agenda
2. Lookie Loo
3. Outsider with Agenda


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

Uknow_me72 said:


> If a say anything it can just be denied. It doesn't matter who or what you are but what does matter is what your goals are on this message board.
> 
> Everyone on the board is 1 of 3 things.
> 
> ...


i have a 4th option

someone that thinks you are fucking nuts and only wants to poke fun at you


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 24, 2009)

So you would be option 1. I would say 2 because your response says so. But your response also lies.

I understand you have nothing to offer. Just make sure you tell the others that a fire is burning and you need their help to put it out.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

Uknow_me72 said:


> So you would be option 1. I would say 2 because your response says so. But your response also lies.
> 
> I understand you have nothing to offer. Just make sure you tell the others that a fire is burning and you need their help to put it out.


no, i'm option 4


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 24, 2009)

so you are number 2, just come to share your opinion with everyone else and look on.

it doesn't matter anyways.

I'm just looking for answers here myself and comparing data.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

Uknow_me72 said:


> so you are number 2, just come to share your opinion with everyone else and look on.
> 
> it doesn't matter anyways.
> 
> I'm just looking for answers here myself and comparing data.


nope, number 4


----------



## Toro (Jun 25, 2009)

Terral has kindly added to his list of conspiracy theories in this thread on why America will be destroyed.  The updated list is now

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
....* ADDED. The creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites.  To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy.  There was no gas shortage.  It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.


----------



## eots (Jun 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU4GdHLUHwU]YouTube - 9/10/2001: Rumsfeld says $2.3 TRILLION Missing from Pentagon[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Jun 26, 2009)

A new one.

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy.  Yes, conspiracies are generational.  Seven generations, in fact.


----------



## Toro (Jun 27, 2009)

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The FEMA Allowed New Orleans to Drown so It Could Get More Power to Execute the Coming Swine Flu Bio-Terror Campaign and Control 1 Million Foreign Troops on US Soil to Execute Martial Law Conspiracy


----------



## Terral (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> * The 9/11 inside job conspiracy, * Also, the creators of Loose Change . . .



Wait one minute! Toro's position still says that *"no conspiracy exists," *which is exactly what former Congressman *Gary Allen* predicted back in the 1970's (my signature).

A better listing of links to my work is here.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome!  Thanks Terral.

Hey, did you know Jeff Macke got fired from CNBC?  Do you think that's because his corporate masters didn't want him telling everyone the truth before they were done looting the Fed?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just as far as the secret societies are concerned these things have been going on since the biblical ages. This is how long it has taken them to group the world and prepare for the final attack.

So you need to know that the aliens you call good guys.... They killed this planet 2 times before. You confirmed it. You just say it wasn't them.

Life finds away. So life was sprouted again.

Just this time the aliens didn't know what to do, so they changed their strategy. To enslave and take on the people for their own.

They want to turn you in to green tablets and eat you.

They are the reason secret societies exist.

Yes they could of killed us already, but this time is different. 

The bears that I spoke of have 900 incarnated souls waiting for their turn and the reason they are here is because of the aliens that are incontrol of this planet. We are here to help rebuild.

This is why the quickening has taken place to enslave humanity before the bears come back with war and the plans of the controlling aliens could not be completed with another species of beings interferring.

Before you deny me like your other times I tried to draw the lines for you. You need to see that not everything is what it seems as you say. In the enternal infinite you can understand. The Bears are mentioned in human history. The Greeks called them Gods.


----------



## Terral (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Awesome!  Thanks Terral.
> 
> Hey, did you know Jeff Macke got fired from CNBC?



Jeff Macke stopped drinking the Loyal Bushie/Obama Fascism Kool-aid and eventually woke the hell up. Macke realized that the market fundamentals are broken and that the USA is heading for a massive Implosion Collapse, which the Automaker Bailout demonstrated to a Tee. CNBC wants puppets to talk the markets up and will not stand for anyone trying to wake up the Sheeple to what is really going on. CNBC is filled with people minding the Loyal Bushie/Obama Kool-aid Stand and Macke was a loose canon that simply had to go . . .  



Toro said:


> Do you think that's because his corporate masters didn't want him telling everyone the truth before they were done looting the Fed?



We cannot even have a good conversation on these related Conspiracy Topics, because El Toro confused has no idea about what he is even talking about. Nobody is looting the FED (you idiot ), because the Rothschilds and Warburgs and Morgans and Rockefellers OWN THE FED and they have been looting American Wealth for the last century using 'their' privately-owned central bank you now as the FED. Macke and I see that the people who own the FED (New World Order Global Elite) are the problem, but El Toro has no idea about what that even means. 

The funny part lol is that you cut and paste components of my work to this silly thread, but have no clue as to what is really going on. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## garyd (Jun 28, 2009)

Because no one is that good. That's why these conspircies are bogus because half of whta they believe simply isn't possible and the rest of it is ultimately self defeating for the very people they claim to be orchestrating some grand design.


----------



## Octoldit (Jul 3, 2009)

I took the time to go over some of Terral's work, and his articles are very well documented, straight to the point, and "true". And "truth" is something the cult members of wickedness, evil, and darkness despise. 

He has a non-combative style that works well for him (but not everyone) and he has respect for Holy Scripture. One would expect the enemies of truth and freedom to try and villify the work of someone such as this.

In the war of Good and evil all those that choose the side of Good have a chance at having their names written in the lambs book of life. Wicked liars have no such hope; they work toward increasing their torment in the bowels of hell.


----------



## Terral (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Gary and Octoldit with Toro and DiveBomb mentioned:



garyd said:


> Because no one is that good. That's why these conspiracies are bogus because half of what they believe simply isn't possible and the rest of it is ultimately self defeating for the very people they claim to be orchestrating some grand design.


 
  Gary has his head jammed into the sand and is too afraid to simply take a good look around to verify what is really going on! Go ahead and pull up a listing of his posts to realize he is out here &#8216;talking&#8217; and trying desperately to lull everyone back to sleep without ever making a case for anything at all. Gary is described by Christ as a &#8216;hypocrite&#8217; . . . 




> "But woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites, because *you shut off* the kingdom of heaven from people; *for you do not enter in yourselves, nor do you allow those who are entering to go in.*&#8221; Matthew 23:13.


  Christ says, *&#8220;. . . and you will know &#8216;the truth,&#8217; and &#8216;the truth&#8217; will make you free&#8221;* (John 8:32), but Gary (and Toro and DiveBomb and others) do not accept &#8216;the truth&#8217; AND they do everything to stand in your way of entering into &#8216;the truth&#8217; at the very same time. I am telling everyone here that we have done these things two times already &#8216;and&#8217; *things are NOT nearly as they appear* (Ecc. 1:9-11)! Those among you with beards (and your wives) think yourselves to be mere men, but in reality *&#8220;You Are Gods!&#8221;* (Ps. 82:6, Jn 10:34). Your existence began in God&#8217;s Infinite Realm (far left and very top) LONG before this Adamic Creation was called into being. All of these things took place during the Satanic Rebellion when the *&#8216;god of this world&#8217;* (and his helpers) deceived you the first time in God&#8217;s Infinite Realm. Then everything took place again when Michael the Archangel battled with the Dragon (and his helpers) in Heaven (Rev. 12:7-9), until you were swept down into this Adamic Realm where everything is happening for the &#8216;third and final time.&#8217; Gary and Toro and DiveBomb (and their helpers) are running around deceiving everyone in their environment, because they did the SAME THING two times already and everything is fixed and they cannot change it. I am sending out the warnings (with helpers like Octoldit), because you have received these warnings two times already and only some of you will take *heed*. 



Octoldit said:


> I took the time to go over some of Terral's work, and his articles are very well documented, straight to the point, and "true". And "truth" is something the cult members of wickedness, evil, and darkness despise.


 
  Thanks to Octoldit for simply stating &#8216;the truth&#8217; that divides the children of Light from the children of Darkness right here on the USMB Board.  A compilation of my work is here and these hypocrites are invited to &#8216;quote >>&#8217; anything from my work to point out any errors using evidence of their own. One example is found in my *Flight 93 Opening Post* (here) where we see the picture of Senor Bushie&#8217;s empty hole.











  How do these 911Truth DENIERS explain the evidence of the EMPTY HOLE where Senor Bushie and his gang say a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed on 9/11????????? The *U.S. Geological Survey picture* taken on *4/20/1994* (pic) says this hole was already in this empty field! So, if my conclusions that *9/11 was definitely and &#8216;inside job&#8217;* (my blog) are wrong, then where is Gary&#8217;s evidence saying something else? :0) 










  These are pictures of the very location where Senor Bushie says a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour (What Really Happened)!! If my work describing &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth are wrong, then where is Gary&#8217;s evidence in support of the Official Govt Cover Story? These buffoons are running to these deliberations with no case for ANYTHING. They shout at the top of their lungs and throw a ton of dust into the air, but in the end have nothing to support Official Bushie/Obama Administration LIES. 



Octoldit said:


> He has a non-combative style that works well for him (but not everyone) and he has respect for Holy Scripture. One would expect the enemies of truth and freedom to try and villify the work of someone such as this.


 
  The object is to attack &#8216;the Topic&#8217; without attacking my debating adversaries that have no case for anything. You present &#8216;your case&#8217; and I will present &#8216;my case&#8217; from the EVIDENCE and everyone here can make up their own minds one way or the other (1Cor. 11:19). If you guys want to side with a bunch of hypocrites simply running their mouths, then that is the way the old cookie crumbles. Again, we have been through all of this two times already and the song will DEFINITELY remain the same! 



Octoldit said:


> In the war of Good and evil all those that choose the side of Good have a chance at having their names written in the lambs book of life. Wicked liars have no such hope; they work toward increasing their torment in the bowels of hell.


 
  Those with their names added and blotted out of the Lamb&#8217;s Book Of Life shall live through the 1000 years of the upcoming *1000 Year Day of the Lord* (in blue here and here and here). These &#8216;gods&#8217; incarnate today are taking part in *the &#8216;mystery&#8217; aspects* within the *&#8220;2000 Year Mystery Time&#8221; *(in red) where the members of the *Body of Christ* (Eph. 4:12 = Church #2) are battling against the evil forces of *&#8216;this darkness&#8217; *represented by the earthbound members of the *&#8216;body of antichrist.&#8217;* Bush and Obama (and their cohorts) are not the antichrist himself (he comes in 1000 years), but they are the members of his body working in unison for the destruction of human hosts like Satan (and his helpers) murdered Adam in God&#8217;s Infinite Realm to start the ball rolling. The *Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus* is a tool of Genocidal Destruction in *a &#8216;second&#8217; 9/11-like attack* (my Topic) that has been injected into the arm of the Global Population very much on purpose. 

  If you guys want to follow the advice of Gary and Toro and DiveBomb, then so be it . . . 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Toro (Jul 11, 2009)

Another one.  I'm actually a little surprised it took Terral so long to trot out the NAU conspiracy.  That's been a pretty active one on the Internet for some time.

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"


----------



## eots (Jul 11, 2009)

we need to start a thread of Toto's..head in the sand denials...


----------



## Toro (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll help you start.

Take all of Terral's - and can I assume they are yours too? - conspiracy theories and state that I disagree with them. 

I have lifted all of these theories from what Terral has said in his posts and he has not come onto this or any other thread to deny them.

16 more days!


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2009)

The moon landing was fake.

Terral

Do you really believe all these or are you just playing me?



* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.


----------



## Toro (Sep 19, 2009)

Terral's a birther!  Is anyone surprised?


* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

not surprised at all


----------



## Modbert (Sep 19, 2009)

Well he said he was going to be taken away this time by the Government on October 1. With the following roadblocks and takeovers on October 14/15th.

So let us take the time to wish dear Terral a fun extended vacation.


----------



## Toro (Oct 5, 2009)

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

*  The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

dang, might be easier to list the ones he DOESN'T believe


----------



## Toro (Dec 12, 2009)

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2009)

Toro said:


> * The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
> * Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.
> 
> * The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy
> ...


poor terral, everyone is in on the conspiracy but him


----------



## Fizz (Dec 12, 2009)

how about his conspiracy that he is the only person on the internet other than government agencies. everyone else on the internet is a government agency and of course he can not prove that because all the information on the internet is censored by the government.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2009)

Fizz said:


> how about his conspiracy that he is the only person on the internet other than government agencies. everyone else on the internet is a government agency and of course he can not prove that because all the information on the internet is censored by the government.


just like with most of the fucking troofers, if you dont agree with their delusional bullshit, you are a government agent


----------



## Toro (Jan 21, 2010)

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

Thus, according to Terral, this is what the Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve are all behind;

* 9/11
* The theft of $9 trillion from the Treasury
* The 1907 panic to create the Federal Reserve
* The plan to kill 5 billion people to reduce the world's population to 2 billion
* The assassination of JFK
* The assassination of Abraham Lincoln
* Eugenics and genocide
* The gas shortages of the 1970s
* The North American Union


----------



## Fizz (Jan 21, 2010)

HAhahahahaha!!!


----------



## pinqy (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm actually surprised there's no mention of aliens.  That's a big one for him to miss.


----------



## Toro (Jan 23, 2010)

pinqy said:


> I'm actually surprised there's no mention of aliens.  That's a big one for him to miss.



I'm sure that's coming.  And I'm sure the aliens are in league with the Warburgs/Rothschilds/the Fed at. al. to take all your money and kill billions, and they have been conspiring with aliens for over 100 years.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 23, 2010)

Toro said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually surprised there's no mention of aliens.  That's a big one for him to miss.
> ...



i'm half alien and i can assure you that we are not in cahoots with the Warburgs/Rothschilds/the Fed of the world. we exchange technology for protection of our peaceful existence in an area about the same size as switzerland located in the southwestern united states.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 23, 2010)

Terral

How about?

Moon Landings
OJ Framed
Con trails
AIDS
Titanic

There are a lot of conspiracies you are missing out on


----------



## Toro (Feb 19, 2010)

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2010)

hate to break the news to you toto but most of those are true.just because your afraid of the truth about governmetn conspiracys and bury your head in the sand when confronted by evidence and facts with that logic of yours,doesnt mean its not true.lol.
see this video below here? thats YOU they are talking about.lol.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/105655-how-to-destroy-a-9-11-troofer.html


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 20, 2010)

insignificant.

The Texas Department of State Health Services - Terrell State Hospital

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-headquarters-for-truther-movement-found.html


----------



## Fizz (Feb 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> hate to break the news to you toto but most of those are true.just because your afraid of the truth about governmetn conspiracys and bury your head in the sand when confronted by evidence and facts with that logic of yours,doesnt mean its not true.lol.
> see this video below here? thats YOU they are talking about.lol.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/105655-how-to-destroy-a-9-11-troofer.html


----------



## Toro (Feb 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> hate to break the news to you toto but most of those are true.just because your afraid of the truth about governmetn conspiracys and bury your head in the sand when confronted by evidence and facts with that logic of yours,doesnt mean its not true.lol.
> see this video below here? thats YOU they are talking about.lol.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/105655-how-to-destroy-a-9-11-troofer.html



Its good to know that the twoofers pretty much believe all the same conspiracies.

As 9/11 inside nutjob once said, people should be worrying about all this rather than little things like "their children."  That may be the greatest quote ever.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 21, 2010)

wouldn't want this thread to die


----------



## Toro (Feb 21, 2010)

As long as Terral is posting, it won't!


----------



## Toro (Mar 3, 2010)

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

*The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 3, 2010)

You should add the conspiracy that there are numerous "government disinformation agents" on this and all the other message boards that are only there to shut him and other truthers up.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 3, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> You should add the conspiracy that there are numerous "government disinformation agents" on this and all the other message boards that are only there to shut him and other truthers up.


thats more christophera's crap though


of course, both think the other is one also


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 3, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > You should add the conspiracy that there are numerous "government disinformation agents" on this and all the other message boards that are only there to shut him and other truthers up.
> ...



well, if the tin-foil fits, let them wear it.........


----------



## Toro (Mar 5, 2010)

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

*The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

*In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."


----------



## Toro (Apr 18, 2010)

One new conspiracy, silver manipulation, and one old conspiracy, reptiles from space walking amongst us, added.



* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".


----------



## Toro (Apr 24, 2010)

Oil conspiracy!


* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2010)

as always,you prove your in denial and afraid of the truth about government conspiracys Toto.For one thing the Loose Change boards HAVE been proven to be a false front.Its not just Terral,I know many others that have told me anytime they bring up the fact how the Isreali mossad was involved in 9/11 they ban you for it. If terral really made a thread called Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us then you say all you want to that he has crazy theorys,yet you have never once been able to refute any evidence Terral,Eots or myself and many others have given you that 9/11 was an inside job and many of the others Terral has talked about,at least half of them are valid if not most.

Just because the truth scares you and you put your hands over your eyes and ears on topics like 9/11,doesnt mean they are not valid.lol.


----------



## Toro (Apr 24, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> as always,you prove your in denial and afraid of the truth about government conspiracys Toto.For one thing the Loose Change boards HAVE been proven to be a false front.Its not just Terral,I know many others that have told me anytime they bring up the fact how the Isreali mossad was involved in 9/11 they ban you for it. If terral really made a thread called Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us then you say all you want to that he has crazy theorys,yet you have never once been able to refute any evidence Terral,Eots or myself and many others have given you that 9/11 was an inside job and many of the others Terral has talked about,at least half of them are valid if not most.
> 
> Just because the truth scares you and you put your hands over your eyes and ears on topics like 9/11,doesnt mean they are not valid.lol.



I know.  We should be worrying about Bush walking free instead of little things like "our children."


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 24, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> as always,you prove your in denial and afraid of the truth about government conspiracys Toto.For one thing the Loose Change boards HAVE been proven to be a false front.Its not just Terral,I know many others that have told me anytime they bring up the fact how the Isreali mossad was involved in 9/11 they ban you for it. If terral really made a thread called Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us then you say all you want to that he has crazy theorys,yet you have never once been able to refute any evidence Terral,Eots or myself and many others have given you that 9/11 was an inside job and many of the others Terral has talked about,at least half of them are valid if not most.
> 
> Just because the truth scares you and you put your hands over your eyes and ears on topics like 9/11,doesnt mean they are not valid.lol.


please seek out professional help
you SERIOUSLY need it


----------



## Fizz (Apr 24, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> as always,you prove your in denial and afraid of the truth about government conspiracys Toto.For one thing the Loose Change boards HAVE been proven to be a false front.Its not just Terral,I know many others that have told me anytime they bring up the fact how the Isreali mossad was involved in 9/11 they ban you for it. If terral really made a thread called Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us then you say all you want to that he has crazy theorys,yet you have never once been able to refute any evidence Terral,Eots or myself and many others have given you that 9/11 was an inside job and many of the others Terral has talked about,at least half of them are valid if not most.
> 
> Just because the truth scares you and you put your hands over your eyes and ears on topics like 9/11,doesnt mean they are not valid.lol.



i cant decide which is more fucking hilarious.....

the stupid fucking stories that Terral comes up with or....

the fact YOU BELIEVE HIM!!


----------



## candycorn (Apr 24, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> as always,you prove your in denial and afraid of the truth about government conspiracys Toto.For one thing the Loose Change boards HAVE been proven to be a false front.Its not just Terral,I know many others that have told me anytime they bring up the fact how the Isreali mossad was involved in 9/11 they ban you for it. If terral really made a thread called Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us then you say all you want to that he has crazy theorys,yet you have never once been able to refute any evidence Terral,Eots or myself and many others have given you that 9/11 was an inside job and many of the others Terral has talked about,at least half of them are valid if not most.
> 
> Just because the truth scares you and you put your hands over your eyes and ears on topics like 9/11,doesnt mean they are not valid.lol.



How does he get his hands over both his eyes and ears? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l1VyrpvVFY]YouTube - Family Guy - Pick Up My Poop[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## slackjawed (Apr 25, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> as always,you prove your in denial and afraid of the truth about government conspiracys Toto.For one thing the Loose Change boards HAVE been proven to be a false front.Its not just Terral,I know many others that have told me anytime they bring up the fact how the Isreali mossad was involved in 9/11 they ban you for it. If terral really made a thread called Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us then you say all you want to that he has crazy theorys,yet you have never once been able to refute any evidence Terral,Eots or myself and many others have given you that 9/11 was an inside job and many of the others Terral has talked about,at least half of them are valid if not most.
> 
> Just because the truth scares you and you put your hands over your eyes and ears on topics like 9/11,doesnt mean they are not valid.lol.



As long as the theory is based on attacks against the US government or loyal citizens,. you will follow along and support it, logic, reasoning and truth not required.


----------



## Toro (Jun 12, 2010)

You might think that the Gulf oil spill was an accident.  You would be wrong!

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.


----------



## Fizz (Jun 12, 2010)

is he still alive? i sent a black helicopter over to his house to bring him to the rail yard for him to be loaded onto a cattle car.

if somebody fucked up heads are gonna roll.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 12, 2010)

A very amusing Terral thread from;
Terral The 911Truther From Florida USA :0) [Archive] - Australian 9/11 Truth Movement
"28 Dec 2008, 07:59 AM
Greetings to All:

My name is Terral a 911Truther from the state of Florida in the USA where we are wading in Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals up to our eyeballs and the Second Great Depression is already here. I am the same guy from AE911Truth.org (AE911Truth.org) (link (Join Supporters List) = search 'Terral') and the Loose Change Board (I recognize Lin Kuei = LC insider) and the LetsRoll Board (Pentagon 9:32 AM Explosion (http://letsrollforums.com/first-pentagon-explosion-9-t16478.html), Pentagon Timeline (http://letsrollforums.com/pentagon-timeline-debate-thread-t15807.html)) and Prison Planet (Flight 93 (Flight 93 Never Crashed In The Empty Field Outside Shanksville), Pentagon Attacks (This Is What Really Happened At The Pentagon On 9/11), WTC-7 (Login)) and ChristianForums.com (Two Gospels (One Or Two Gospels In The New Testament? - Christian Forums), Two Churches (One Or Two Churches In The New Testament? - Christian Forums), Baptisms (Login)) among other Boards. I signed up on this 911oz 911Truth Board to share my views on the 9/11 Inside-Job and to see what is shaking down under. :0) (http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/Bigsmile.jpg)

I have spent the past few years running my own 911Truth Investigation and would appreciate it very much if the members here would scrutinize my work to flush out any thesis statements, claims or conclusions that you feel are contradictory to the evidence, so that my presentations are made stronger for the next round of discussions on these related Inside-Job Topics. My current interpretation of all the evidence says that a majority of supposed 911Truth Boards here in America are run by the Department of Defense using a combination of bought-and-paid-for DoD/FBI/CIA Counterintelligence Disinformation Operatives that includes the Loose Change Board (Loose Change 9/11: An American Coup - The Forums), JREF Board (9/11 Conspiracy Theories - JREF Forum), 911TruthMovement Board (http://forum.911movement.org/), LetsRoll Board (Let's Roll Forums - Powered by vBulletin), PrisonPlanet (PrisonPlanet Forum - Index), AE911Truth.org (AE911Truth.org), ScholarsFor911Truth.org (Scholars for 9/11 Truth & Justice) and everyone else running in place and running diversion for the out-of-control Bushie/Obama Administrations and their Shadow Government (America's SHADOW Government) puppeteers. This is the reason that all of these 'supposed' 911Truther pretenders are out there selling Videos, CDs, Books and tee shirts and everything under the sun, but nobody among them is interested in what actually hit the Pentagon, or when, or in bringing any inside-job bad guys to justice. If this Forum is typical of the Boards named above, then you have at least three or four DoD Ops working here; but time will let the proverbial cat out of the inside-job bad guy bag. :0) "



there is more, including the last post where Terral is accused of being a disinformation agent!


----------



## Toro (Jun 12, 2010)

Feel free to post all Terral posts, no matter the location, here!


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 12, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> A very amusing Terral thread from;
> Terral The 911Truther From Florida USA :0) [Archive] - Australian 9/11 Truth Movement
> "28 Dec 2008, 07:59 AM
> Greetings to All:
> ...


WOW, so Alex Jones is now a DoD disinfo agent

Id-Eots will be CRUSHED


----------



## Toro (Jun 19, 2010)

More on BP!

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.

* Terral is "not ready" to draw any conclusions, but the facts are pretty obvious that the BP explosion was rigged so Obama could pass cap and trade.  Did you know that "Halliburton is the contractor building REX84 Concentration Camps on US Military Bases ... and just happens to be the contractor responsible for the concrete work that was underway to begin this Crisis?" _Just happens to be?_  Surely, this isn't a coincidence!  _Of course_ Haliburton is involved in this conspiracy!  Plus, this Crisis has "yet to be explained."  Oh, and BP hasn't contacted Terral yet about his solution to the crisis.


----------



## Toro (Oct 8, 2010)

After a hiatus, Terral is back!  

How could have I missed the $2.3 trillion that was stolen just before 9/11??????


* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.

* Terral is "not ready" to draw any conclusions, but the facts are pretty obvious that the BP explosion was rigged so Obama could pass cap and trade.  Did you know that "Halliburton is the contractor building REX84 Concentration Camps on US Military Bases ... and just happens to be the contractor responsible for the concrete work that was underway to begin this Crisis?" _Just happens to be?_  Surely, this isn't a coincidence!  _Of course_ Haliburton is involved in this conspiracy!  Plus, this Crisis has "yet to be explained."  Oh, and BP hasn't contacted Terral yet about his solution to the crisis.

* The DoD misplaced 2.3 TRILLION dollars (with a T), just prior to these 9/11 attacks and the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts searching for the missing money were killed, and that money remains missing to this day along with other assets that were stolen under the cover of the 9/11 attacks conspiracy.


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2010)

so how did you miss that ??


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU4GdHLUHwU[/ame]


----------



## Fizz (Oct 9, 2010)

ok. logic check.......

so the claim is that the bush administration blew up the pentagon on 9/11 so nobody finds out about the missing 2.3 trillion dollars but the day before they have a press conference about it.

this seems logical to you twoofers? 

HAHHAhahahahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Kalam (Oct 9, 2010)

I think I found Terral's website:

Time Cube


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 9, 2010)

Toro said:


> After a hiatus, Terral is back!
> 
> How could have I missed the $2.3 trillion that was stolen just before 9/11??????
> 
> ...



Granted some of Terrals theorys are over the top like reptiiles from outer space walking amongts us if he indeed REALLY did say that,but again,many of his others are proven to be true Bush dupe.the truth scares you and you cover your ears and close your eyes to the evidence  on such events such as 9/11 or The fed being heavily behind the kennedy asassination.thats why you feel the need to make these threads as we both know.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > After a hiatus, Terral is back!
> ...


not one of his posts have ever been shown to even be in the realm of possibility


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2010)

Fizz said:


> ok. logic check.......
> 
> so the claim is that the bush administration blew up the pentagon on 9/11 so nobody finds out about the missing 2.3 trillion dollars but the day before they have a press conference about it.
> 
> ...



no the claim is dumbass is not even aware of the admitted missing trillions from the pentagon


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 9, 2010)

Something Toto critisizes Terral for is for saying Loose Change is part of the coverup of 9/11.The  thing is Terral is correct on that.Terral has said that he got banned at the loose change boards for his post about the pentagon attack I believe.I had heard rumours before that they banned you there if you talked about the mossad connection to 9/11 only I did not believe them.

I figured the people who got banned there were not banned for talking about that but they must have said something derogatory or something to get banned. Well I for one can say Terral is correct.Like many posters around here,the loose change guys have no interest in the truth either.I made a thread there saying we need to start a revolution.that writing letters to corrpt congressmen and protesting gets you nowhere and stated it was a joint CIA/Mossad connection.Well I just found out I got banned as well. If I just stated it was only a CIA operation behind it all,they would not have banned me.But because I stated what they dont want people to hear that the mossad was involved as well,they banned me.

Dont believe me? go there and find out for yourself.Just make a thread saying it was a CIA operation.they wont ban you then I doubt.Make a thread saying the mossad was involved.Watch how long it takes before they ban you there.I got no warning or anything.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 9, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > ok. logic check.......
> ...



wrong, you fucking moron. the claim is that the pentagon office investigating the missing money was intentionally targeted by a raytheon missile and an A-3 painted like a passenger jet.

you too stoned to keep track of this or what?


----------



## Toro (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm actually starting to feel bad posting these ...



* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.

* Terral is "not ready" to draw any conclusions, but the facts are pretty obvious that the BP explosion was rigged so Obama could pass cap and trade.  Did you know that "Halliburton is the contractor building REX84 Concentration Camps on US Military Bases ... and just happens to be the contractor responsible for the concrete work that was underway to begin this Crisis?" _Just happens to be?_  Surely, this isn't a coincidence!  _Of course_ Haliburton is involved in this conspiracy!  Plus, this Crisis has "yet to be explained."  Oh, and BP hasn't contacted Terral yet about his solution to the crisis.

* The DoD misplaced 2.3 TRILLION dollars (with a T), just prior to these 9/11 attacks and the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts searching for the missing money were killed, and that money remains missing to this day along with other assets that were stolen under the cover of the 9/11 attacks conspiracy.

* Between March 6 and March 15, 2011 - in about one month - the magnetic poles will shift, causing mayhem and death as giant tidal waves and ocean waves wreak havoc on the earth.  So buy silver!


----------



## Toro (Feb 5, 2011)

Terral is on a roll!  That's two conspiracy theories in two days!

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.

* Terral is "not ready" to draw any conclusions, but the facts are pretty obvious that the BP explosion was rigged so Obama could pass cap and trade.  Did you know that "Halliburton is the contractor building REX84 Concentration Camps on US Military Bases ... and just happens to be the contractor responsible for the concrete work that was underway to begin this Crisis?" _Just happens to be?_  Surely, this isn't a coincidence!  _Of course_ Haliburton is involved in this conspiracy!  Plus, this Crisis has "yet to be explained."  Oh, and BP hasn't contacted Terral yet about his solution to the crisis.

* The DoD misplaced 2.3 TRILLION dollars (with a T), just prior to these 9/11 attacks and the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts searching for the missing money were killed, and that money remains missing to this day along with other assets that were stolen under the cover of the 9/11 attacks conspiracy.

* Between March 6 and March 15, 2011 - in about one month - the magnetic poles will shift, causing mayhem and death as giant tidal waves and ocean waves wreak havoc on the earth.  So buy silver!

* Jobs Data All Lies - US/Global Economies Imploding.  As Terral tells us "_The US Govt is run by liars and murderers and thieves and with the privately-owned Rothschild/Rockefeller Bankster Federal Reserve (my topic) the global currency is being printed to infinity._" Actually, this isn't that nutty of a conspiracy theory.  Not saying it is correct, but there are credible sources who question the US government's data.  Of course, the idea that the Fed is owned by the Rothschilds and Rockefellers is nuttier than hell, and is easily debunked here.


----------



## Liability (Feb 5, 2011)

Toro said:


> The picture of the monkey with breasts on the right is highly disturbing.



Monkeys have a right to breast feed their young uns in public, too!


----------



## eots (Feb 5, 2011)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



no, it is missing trillions


----------



## Toro (Feb 11, 2011)

Terral's getting cosmic!

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.

* Terral is "not ready" to draw any conclusions, but the facts are pretty obvious that the BP explosion was rigged so Obama could pass cap and trade.  Did you know that "Halliburton is the contractor building REX84 Concentration Camps on US Military Bases ... and just happens to be the contractor responsible for the concrete work that was underway to begin this Crisis?" _Just happens to be?_  Surely, this isn't a coincidence!  _Of course_ Haliburton is involved in this conspiracy!  Plus, this Crisis has "yet to be explained."  Oh, and BP hasn't contacted Terral yet about his solution to the crisis.

* The DoD misplaced 2.3 TRILLION dollars (with a T), just prior to these 9/11 attacks and the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts searching for the missing money were killed, and that money remains missing to this day along with other assets that were stolen under the cover of the 9/11 attacks conspiracy.

* Between March 6 and March 15, 2011 - in about one month - the magnetic poles will shift, causing mayhem and death as giant tidal waves and ocean waves wreak havoc on the earth.  So buy silver!

* Jobs Data All Lies - US/Global Economies Imploding.  As Terral tells us "_The US Govt is run by liars and murderers and thieves and with the privately-owned Rothschild/Rockefeller Bankster Federal Reserve (my topic) the global currency is being printed to infinity._" Actually, this isn't that nutty of a conspiracy theory.  Not saying it is correct, but there are credible sources who question the US government's data.  Of course, the idea that the Fed is owned by the Rothschilds and Rockefellers is nuttier than hell, and is easily debunked here.[/QUOTE]

* The cosmos are aligned with the 9/11 attacks!  And, predictably, it has something to do with bankers.  What, I have no idea.  of course, the government is covering it up.  I'll let Terral explain.  _"The brown dwarf entering the inner parts of our solar system is preparing to make an orbit around the sun that happens once every 3600 years. The brown dwarf will be in perigee position nearest the sun on Sept. 11, 2011, or exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks; which Robert here seems to think is a mere coincidence. Leonid Elenin (weak profile) is a code word (topic) that contains the elements of the brown dwarf coming from the Leo Constellation (lion) and leonids are meteor showers. A 'nin' (link) is a 'person, obligation or duty,' which is the duty of the Globalists Banksters who have known about this 'event' for a very long time."_  If anyone can make sense of this, please let me know.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 11, 2011)

Like I said,

Huffing glue through a lead lined used crack pipe.

It's that level of insanity.


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 11, 2011)

I am totally in tears over this thread. This is simply awesome. Now, it seems, investigating, The Tarral has an arrest record (felonies), a 2.2 grade point average (D), time in prison, untold liens and has been in bankruptcy twice, and is a Packlid. This explains so much. A pathological liar as well.

Hilariously funny.

Robert


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 11, 2011)

Robert_Stephens said:


> I am totally in tears over this thread. This is simply awesome. Now, it seems, investigating, The Tarral has an arrest record (felonies), a 2.2 grade point average (D), time in prison, untold liens and has been in bankruptcy twice, and is a Packlid. This explains so much. A pathological liar as well.
> 
> Hilariously funny.
> 
> Robert



And he has awful taste in sweatshirts...


----------



## Toro (Feb 11, 2011)

What's a packlid?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 11, 2011)

Toro said:


> What's a packlid?


its from star trek


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> as always,you prove your in denial and afraid of the truth about government conspiracys Toto.For one thing the Loose Change boards HAVE been proven to be a false front.Its not just Terral,I know many others that have told me anytime they bring up the fact how the Isreali mossad was involved in 9/11 they ban you for it. If terral really made a thread called Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us then you say all you want to that he has crazy theorys,yet you have never once been able to refute any evidence Terral,Eots or myself and many others have given you that 9/11 was an inside job and many of the others Terral has talked about,at least half of them are valid if not most.
> 
> Just because the truth scares you and you put your hands over your eyes and ears on topics like 9/11,doesnt mean they are not valid.lol.



Another sociopath, psychopath, and packlid. Sad.  He is in error 100% of the time.

Robert


----------



## candycorn (Feb 11, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > What's a packlid?
> ...



In all honesty; they did outsmart Ryker while Picard was undergoing surgery.  Until Ensign Gomez rescued LeForge.  Good to see a Chica in space.


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm in tears over the Packleds. Awesome crew. In the original, it was the "Packlids". We got 'em here. 

Robert


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> just because Bush dupes like yourself are afraid of the truth about government conspiracys such as 9/11 and only see what you want to see, doesnt mean his threads arent true.LOL.


And, as usual, you're an idiot.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > you also forgot the JFK assassination was done by the CIA(mob, the infamous *they*)
> ...


Jesus Christ!! Shut up, asshole.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > you also forgot the JFK assassination was done by the CIA(mob, the infamous *they*)
> ...


uh, dipshit, you did no such thing, all you did was prove you are a fucking moron


----------



## Toro (Feb 11, 2011)

I had to add an addendum to that star thingy because it just keeps getting better!

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.

* Terral is "not ready" to draw any conclusions, but the facts are pretty obvious that the BP explosion was rigged so Obama could pass cap and trade.  Did you know that "Halliburton is the contractor building REX84 Concentration Camps on US Military Bases ... and just happens to be the contractor responsible for the concrete work that was underway to begin this Crisis?" _Just happens to be?_  Surely, this isn't a coincidence!  _Of course_ Haliburton is involved in this conspiracy!  Plus, this Crisis has "yet to be explained."  Oh, and BP hasn't contacted Terral yet about his solution to the crisis.

* The DoD misplaced 2.3 TRILLION dollars (with a T), just prior to these 9/11 attacks and the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts searching for the missing money were killed, and that money remains missing to this day along with other assets that were stolen under the cover of the 9/11 attacks conspiracy.

* Between March 6 and March 15, 2011 - in about one month - the magnetic poles will shift, causing mayhem and death as giant tidal waves and ocean waves wreak havoc on the earth.  So buy silver!

* Jobs Data All Lies - US/Global Economies Imploding.  As Terral tells us "_The US Govt is run by liars and murderers and thieves and with the privately-owned Rothschild/Rockefeller Bankster Federal Reserve (my topic) the global currency is being printed to infinity._" Actually, this isn't that nutty of a conspiracy theory.  Not saying it is correct, but there are credible sources who question the US government's data.  Of course, the idea that the Fed is owned by the Rothschilds and Rockefellers is nuttier than hell, and is easily debunked here.[/QUOTE]

* The cosmos are aligned with the 9/11 attacks!  And, predictably, it has something to do with bankers.  What, I have no idea.  of course, the government is covering it up.  I'll let Terral explain.  _"The brown dwarf entering the inner parts of our solar system is preparing to make an orbit around the sun that happens once every 3600 years. The brown dwarf will be in perigee position nearest the sun on Sept. 11, 2011, or exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks; which Robert here seems to think is a mere coincidence. Leonid Elenin (weak profile) is a code word (topic) that contains the elements of the brown dwarf coming from the Leo Constellation (lion) and leonids are meteor showers. A 'nin' (link) is a 'person, obligation or duty,' which is the duty of the Globalists Banksters who have known about this 'event' for a very long time."_  If anyone can make sense of this, please let me know. UPDATE - Terral expands on his star/death/Rothschild theory. "_August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location. About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters (What Really Happened) and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for themselves."_  I swear, I could think and think and think for years on end and never, ever come up with that.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 12, 2011)

wow, the memory suck that is terrals brain must be deep


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 12, 2011)

I am loving this. I have never been on a board with so many critical thinking, clear minded, no tolerance for horseshit, fast thinking, critical thinkers as well, and I just have to do so little, against this Tarral asshole and crap like it. I am loving it.

Thank you ALL and kudos to all of you--EN TOTO!!!!!

Continue, PLEASE!

Robert


----------



## Toro (Feb 13, 2011)

Alex Jones is in on 9/11 too!

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.
* Alex Jones is also a part of the 9/11 conspiracy.  In fact, as Terral points out "_Alex Jones is running in place with the rest of the fake 911Truth Movement, which allows his New World Order bosses to control all sides of the debate. Let us see if the big mouth Jones is sitting in his chair doing the Show on March 15, 2011 or on vacation in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites._ "

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.

* Terral is "not ready" to draw any conclusions, but the facts are pretty obvious that the BP explosion was rigged so Obama could pass cap and trade.  Did you know that "Halliburton is the contractor building REX84 Concentration Camps on US Military Bases ... and just happens to be the contractor responsible for the concrete work that was underway to begin this Crisis?" _Just happens to be?_  Surely, this isn't a coincidence!  _Of course_ Haliburton is involved in this conspiracy!  Plus, this Crisis has "yet to be explained."  Oh, and BP hasn't contacted Terral yet about his solution to the crisis.

* The DoD misplaced 2.3 TRILLION dollars (with a T), just prior to these 9/11 attacks and the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts searching for the missing money were killed, and that money remains missing to this day along with other assets that were stolen under the cover of the 9/11 attacks conspiracy.

* Between March 6 and March 15, 2011 - in about one month - the magnetic poles will shift, causing mayhem and death as giant tidal waves and ocean waves wreak havoc on the earth.  So buy silver!

* Jobs Data All Lies - US/Global Economies Imploding.  As Terral tells us "_The US Govt is run by liars and murderers and thieves and with the privately-owned Rothschild/Rockefeller Bankster Federal Reserve (my topic) the global currency is being printed to infinity._" Actually, this isn't that nutty of a conspiracy theory.  Not saying it is correct, but there are credible sources who question the US government's data.  Of course, the idea that the Fed is owned by the Rothschilds and Rockefellers is nuttier than hell, and is easily debunked here.

* The cosmos are aligned with the 9/11 attacks!  And, predictably, it has something to do with bankers.  What, I have no idea.  of course, the government is covering it up.  I'll let Terral explain.  _"The brown dwarf entering the inner parts of our solar system is preparing to make an orbit around the sun that happens once every 3600 years. The brown dwarf will be in perigee position nearest the sun on Sept. 11, 2011, or exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks; which Robert here seems to think is a mere coincidence. Leonid Elenin (weak profile) is a code word (topic) that contains the elements of the brown dwarf coming from the Leo Constellation (lion) and leonids are meteor showers. A 'nin' (link) is a 'person, obligation or duty,' which is the duty of the Globalists Banksters who have known about this 'event' for a very long time."_  If anyone can make sense of this, please let me know. UPDATE - Terral expands on his star/death/Rothschild theory. "_August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location. About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters (What Really Happened) and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for themselves."_  I swear, I could think and think and think for years on end and never, ever come up with that.


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 13, 2011)

This timeline is brilliant, again, thank you.

Robert


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 15, 2011)

If we're all here on March 16 will you come in and post that you were wrong?  Will you admit that the 'pole shift killing billions' and the 'dollar dying in 40 days' and all the rest was just loony ct bullshit?  Will ya, huh, will ya?


----------



## Terral (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Zoom:



Zoom-boing said:


> If we're all here on March 16 will you come in and post that you were wrong?  Will you admit that the 'pole shift killing billions' and the 'dollar dying in 40 days' and all the rest was just loony ct bullshit?  Will ya, huh, will ya?



Absolutely! In fact, I am hoping that all of this *March 15, 2011 Pole Shift *(topic) and *Approaching Brown Dwarf *(topic) reporting is a hoax and nothing happens. What many of you fail to realize is a real Truther sees a pattern in related stories that begins to the development of thesis with claims and evidence to support a conclusion. The Investigator follows the evidence trails wherever they go, until a clearer picture emerges that explains everything if true 'and' disproves the thesis if false. 

My list of *Fifteen Symptoms Of Nibiru* (link) is growing and the evidence says we should expect earth change 'events' to escalate beginning *March 4, 2011 *when Nibiru breaks through the solar ecliptic plane. If those volcanoes and earthquakes and rogue tidal surges do not increase by the second week in March, then I will be willing then to proclaim to the whole world that this is a HOAX. However, when these things do pick up and the oceans are invading the coasts and the ground is shaking all over the earth and the ring of fire begins going ballistic, then you can acknowledge that the facts told by all the accumulated evidence is 'the' truth. 

The problem is by that time it will be too late to put Zoom Zoom in your Boom Boom before the crap hits the fan. The Globalist Banksters and their in-pocket corrupt politicians know for a fact that there are only 11 days between Nibiru breaking into the northern hemisphere of our solar system and the anticipated 'pole shift event,' which gives them time to bunker down and little time for you to save yourself amid the chaos and mayhem.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJn261UAdaA"]Everyone Is Being Warned[/ame]

We are not talking a single surge tidal wave that flows in and lets people run out of the way (ridiculous). We are talking the oceans of the world sloshing around back and forth in a series of 'events' for an extended period that make The Day After Tomorrow look like a walk in the park. But hey, Robert and company say everything is 'normal' and 'very normal' and A-okay, because NASA has telescopes.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> What many of you fail to realize is a real Truther sees a pattern in related stories that begins to the development of thesis with claims and evidence to support a conclusion.



Yeah, I see a pattern also.

The pattern is that you are consistently wrong and buy into all the hype making you look the fool.

See you march 16th.


----------



## Toro (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, but I pos repped Terral for admitting it could all be a hoax.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 15, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it.  I'm holding you to it now, don't disappoint me!

Zoom Zoom in your Boom Boom


----------



## Toro (Feb 15, 2011)

Google is in on a conspiracy.  When, oh when, will they be linked to the Rothschilds/Morgans/Warburgs/Cheney/Fed conspiracies, I wonder?

EDIT - I just found out!  The answer is "Now!"



Terral said:


> Hi citizen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* Google Is Deliberately Hiding Nibiru Images.  "_Google Sky Administrators have deliberately blacked out a section of space that contains the recently-discovered Elenin Comet approaching Earth from the Leo Constellation that show a brown dwarf with three small moons ..._"Oh, and Robert_Stephens is "_our resident DoD/State Dept Op [who] has time to break from his propaganda campaign long enough to drop by and grace us with a few words on this topic_."  And what does Terral have to say to Mr. Stephens? "_"Baaa!"_

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.
* Alex Jones is also a part of the 9/11 conspiracy.  In fact, as Terral points out "_Alex Jones is running in place with the rest of the fake 911Truth Movement, which allows his New World Order bosses to control all sides of the debate. Let us see if the big mouth Jones is sitting in his chair doing the Show on March 15, 2011 or on vacation in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites._ "

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.

* Terral is "not ready" to draw any conclusions, but the facts are pretty obvious that the BP explosion was rigged so Obama could pass cap and trade.  Did you know that "Halliburton is the contractor building REX84 Concentration Camps on US Military Bases ... and just happens to be the contractor responsible for the concrete work that was underway to begin this Crisis?" _Just happens to be?_  Surely, this isn't a coincidence!  _Of course_ Haliburton is involved in this conspiracy!  Plus, this Crisis has "yet to be explained."  Oh, and BP hasn't contacted Terral yet about his solution to the crisis.

* The DoD misplaced 2.3 TRILLION dollars (with a T), just prior to these 9/11 attacks and the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts searching for the missing money were killed, and that money remains missing to this day along with other assets that were stolen under the cover of the 9/11 attacks conspiracy.

* Between March 6 and March 15, 2011 - in about one month - the magnetic poles will shift, causing mayhem and death as giant tidal waves and ocean waves wreak havoc on the earth.  So buy silver!

* Jobs Data All Lies - US/Global Economies Imploding.  As Terral tells us "_The US Govt is run by liars and murderers and thieves and with the privately-owned Rothschild/Rockefeller Bankster Federal Reserve (my topic) the global currency is being printed to infinity._" Actually, this isn't that nutty of a conspiracy theory.  Not saying it is correct, but there are credible sources who question the US government's data.  Of course, the idea that the Fed is owned by the Rothschilds and Rockefellers is nuttier than hell, and is easily debunked here.

* The cosmos are aligned with the 9/11 attacks!  And, predictably, it has something to do with bankers.  What, I have no idea.  of course, the government is covering it up.  I'll let Terral explain.  _"The brown dwarf entering the inner parts of our solar system is preparing to make an orbit around the sun that happens once every 3600 years. The brown dwarf will be in perigee position nearest the sun on Sept. 11, 2011, or exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks; which Robert here seems to think is a mere coincidence. Leonid Elenin (weak profile) is a code word (topic) that contains the elements of the brown dwarf coming from the Leo Constellation (lion) and leonids are meteor showers. A 'nin' (link) is a 'person, obligation or duty,' which is the duty of the Globalists Banksters who have known about this 'event' for a very long time."_  If anyone can make sense of this, please let me know. UPDATE - Terral expands on his star/death/Rothschild theory. "_August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location. About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters (What Really Happened) and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for themselves."_  I swear, I could think and think and think for years on end and never, ever come up with that.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> Google is in on a conspiracy.  When, oh when, will they be linked to the Rothschilds/Morgans/Warburgs/Cheney/Fed conspiracies, I wonder?
> 
> EDIT - I just found out!  The answer is "Now!"
> 
> ...


WHOA
did he just say "Rothschild picked the day this 'planet' was going to hit us"?


to be such a powerful person as to control planets


----------



## Zander (Feb 15, 2011)

Very entertaining stuff!! Keep up the good work everyone!!


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 15, 2011)

My sides hurt so bad over this...........heavens........

Robert


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 18, 2011)

There are currently 4 threads running about Terral's goofy brown dwarf theory.

Shouldn't they be merged into a single thread, and moved to the humor section?

Discuss.


----------



## Toro (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Terral (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Rat:



Rat in the Hat said:


> There are currently 4 threads running about Terral's goofy brown dwarf theory.
> 
> Shouldn't they be merged into a single thread, and moved to the humor section?
> 
> Discuss.



No. The same pattern is used for this Nibiru Topic as with the 9/11 Pentagon Case.

This Is What Happened At The Pentagon On 9/11

Pentagon Timeline

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...on-can-break-the-pentagon-case-wide-open.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/71987-9-31-a.html

Each of these four topics present a different thesis, claims, evidence and conclusions for the timeline topic to allow everyone the opportunity to address 'when' specific events take place. However, since the Rat does not know enough about any of these topics to write a pair of paragraphs, then he thinks these related topics should be buried inside one giant topic that nobody will ever take time to read.

The fact is that most readers make up their mind about a topic in the first 100 posts. If you notice, I do not update the *March 15, 2011 Pole Shift topic* (link), which allows that topic to retire to the archives; because that thread focuses upon a single event. The *Google/NASA Conspiracy to hide Nibiru* (link) is another topic entirely like the *25 Symptoms of Nibiru* (link). The *Brown Dwarf Timeline topic* (link) allows members the opportunity to challenge my thesis, claims, evidence and conclusions about 'when' these things will happen, which the Rat here is invited to offer his valuable input. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes.

And could we do the same with Old Rocks' conspiracy du jour as well?


----------



## Terral (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Mini:



Mini 14 said:


> Yes.
> 
> And could we do the same with Old Rocks' conspiracy du jour as well?



This is what happens when members try to leave the debating corner to try and take a seat in the neutral moderator position. The basis for these Conspiracy Theory discussions/debates is a level playing field established by the Board owners, admins and our gracious moderators that are mindful of respecting the content of all registered members without bias and their own personal opinions one way or the other; so long as we obey the posted rules and guidelines. If you guys will look over into the far right hand column of the main page listing all the topics (CS Forum Board), then note that my Dwarf Timeline and March 15, 2011 Pole Shift topics are getting just under 1000 views per day. 

My work 'is' keyword linked to the world wide web and the addresses are included in youtube videos to bring even more people to USMB.com. In other words, USMB.com benefits from having a Conspiracy Theory Forum where reality meets the outrageous and people are drawn to controversial topics from writers with a flare sometimes for the dramatic. I run my own truth investigations an gather evidence to support a Conspiracy Theory conclusion and do not try to start these topics in the other forums in obedience to USMB rules. 

I am the one starting new topics on the Nibiru/PlanetX/ELEnin Comet story that has lots of legs and this hot topic is only going to receive more interest and more readers over the course of the coming year. Then future readers will find these topics by searching the internet and the USMB Conspiracy Theory Forum will have even more readers and more views and more people reading and responding to their ads. The fact that some members do not like these topics and want these things hidden from public view is becoming more clear every day ...

PS. The appeal of your topic would have been raised just a bit if you named this thread: *Terral And The Brown Dwarf* that fills heads with a host of fascinating images. ;0) 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> There are currently 4 threads running about Terral's goofy brown dwarf theory.
> 
> Shouldn't they be merged into a single thread, and moved to the humor section?
> 
> Discuss.



Yes.  Cloudlessly, like everything else...........

Robert


----------



## Liability (Feb 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> There are currently 4 threads running about Terral's goofy brown dwarf theory.
> 
> Shouldn't they be merged into a single thread, and moved to the humor section?
> 
> Discuss.



After that brilliant, insightful and obviously correct OP, there's nothing left to discuss.

Well earned pos REP on it's way!


----------



## Liability (Feb 19, 2011)

Terral on the left. Dwarf appears larger in image than in real life.













Oh wait.  That's BJ and the Bear.

Easy mistake to make.


----------



## Terral (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Rat:

You know, this Rat looks more like a monkey than any rat I have seen ;0)



Rat in the Hat said:


> There are currently 4 threads running about Terral's goofy brown dwarf theory.
> 
> Shouldn't they be merged into a single thread, and moved to the humor section?
> 
> Discuss.



Please allow me to point out another problem with merging all of my topics into one thread. Right now I must go to the Brown Dwarf Timeline topic and make a retraction, because the evidence is telling a different story about a key Nibiru event. In other words, I present a thesis with claims, evidence and conclusions for what will happen, but then new information comes along to render that original thesis false. Making one retraction reply some 250 posts into the thread is not going to fix what appears in the Opening Post that has the error. While most of you believe readers from the internet read down to the 2000th post on these topics, in reality a vast majority read only the Opening Post; before heading out to read the next article that popped up in their Google search. 

My mistake was to allow all of the March 15, 2011 Pole Shift warnings overrule the mathematics produced in the relationships of the Sun, Brown Dwarf, Earth and other planets inside our solar system. Again, in case anyone thinks otherwise, I am no astronomer and just started investigating this case to begin these USMB topics. I fully admit that my investigation is flying by the seat of its pants for a case that has mountains of information and disinformation. The March 15, 2011 pole shift warnings appear to be the false flag to discredit anyone later warning about a September 25, 2011 pole shift and subsequent pole shift reversal on November 22, 2011 at the third conjunction. 

The NASA orbit data shows the ELEnin Comet still 2.09 AU from earth on March 15, 2011, which means the Sun at only 1 AU should remain in polarity control of the earth at this first conjunction. We should still expect this 'first shaking' of Nopi prophecy to give the Earth a rough ride with volcanoes popping and earthquakes shaking and rogue tides becoming much worse, but I can see no way for Nibiru to gain polarity control from the Sun from 186 million miles away on March 15, 2011. That pole shift event has a much higher probability of taking place on September 25, 2011 at the second conjunction when Nibiru is only .0408 AU from Earth, or about 38 million miles from our planet. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Feb 20, 2011)

Dwarfers!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who saw the thread title and thought it sounded like a really bad sitcom that would be canceled before it's first season was complete?


----------



## Liability (Feb 20, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Am I the only one who saw the thread title and thought it sounded like a really bad sitcom that would be canceled before it's first season was complete?



No.  You're not.  That's why I went with the whole "BJ and the Bear" motif.


----------



## Douger (Feb 20, 2011)

Well. Say what you want but if Gary Coleman doesn't show...............but an earthquake, flood, tornado, volcanic eruption, does....Terral is ready and so am I.
I don't have 700 lbs of food stored for Tattoo but I do have it for other shit.
Ask any Chilean, Hatian or, now, Australian.
Uh murkins ( sentences should begin with a capital letter) are only prepared for ????????????????
Idol or the StooperBowl ?


----------



## Liability (Feb 20, 2011)

Douger said:


> Well. Say what you want but if Gary Coleman doesn't show...............but an earthquake, flood, tornado, volcanic eruption, does....Terral is ready and so am I.
> I don't have 700 lbs of food stored for Tattoo but I do have it for other shit.
> Ask any Chilean, Hatian or, now, Australian.
> Uh murkins ( sentences should begin with a capital letter) are only prepared for ????????????????
> Idol or the StooperBowl ?



You aren't prepared to write a coherent post.  I'm quite sure you aren't prepared for planetary disaster, Booger.

Americans may not be prepared for the Pole Flip, but, on the other hand, that ain't no thang, since it's not happening, you fuckwit.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 20, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Am I the only one who saw the thread title and thought it sounded like a really bad sitcom that would be canceled before it's first season was complete?



That would be a great sitcom!

It could be filled with life lessons about overcoming adversity. Just imagine it! Terral would be the mentally-handicapped protagonist who wears a helmet and analyzes his boogers. And his best friend is a witty old black man that's four feet tall.


----------



## Douger (Feb 20, 2011)

Liability said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Well. Say what you want but if Gary Coleman doesn't show...............but an earthquake, flood, tornado, volcanic eruption, does....Terral is ready and so am I.
> ...


Gawd. You are too dumb to comprehend my post ?? Are you a professor ?
Homeless despot has some 50% off roofingfor your trailer.
 I'm a fuckwit eh.
 LOL.
 Enjoy your demise fool.
The water should be boiling in the gorge so I'm going to pluck a chicken.
 Go choke yours.
Wipe it with your flag. They are stain proof now-a-daze.
Thankz to Slick Willie.


----------



## Liability (Feb 20, 2011)

Douger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



Yes.  You are indeed just a fuckwit.  

You are an arrogant pissant.  

You are a douche.

A maggot.

Fuck yourself, piss-boi.


----------



## Grace (Feb 20, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> There are currently 4 threads running about Terral's goofy brown dwarf theory.
> 
> Shouldn't they be merged into a single thread, and moved to the humor section?
> 
> Discuss.




Combined? Yes. Move to humor? No. It's in the right forum. JMHO


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 20, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> There are currently 4 threads running about Terral's goofy brown dwarf theory.
> 
> Shouldn't they be merged into a single thread, and moved to the humor section?
> 
> Discuss.




I concur wholeheartedly.

But the combined power of all 4 threads being merged would suck this thread into it, like the Earth being pulled into a brown dwarf.

Our only recourse would be to make this thread...a tribute to the Brown Dwarf series...longer than the combined posts of the Brown Dwarf series.


----------



## Grace (Feb 20, 2011)

Not if Scotty beams us out.


----------



## Liability (Feb 20, 2011)

The Brown Dwarf has no gravity.

Terral just sucks.


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 21, 2011)

Terral said:


> My mistake was to allow all of the March 15, 2011 Pole Shift warnings overrule the mathematics produced in the relationships of the Sun, Brown Dwarf, Earth and other planets inside our solar system. Again, in case anyone thinks otherwise, I am no astronomer and just started investigating this case to begin these USMB topics. I fully admit that my investigation is flying by the seat of its pants



"Flying by the seat of it's pants?"
"My mistake..."

Terral, 

You come here and spew bullshit at every turn. The problem with your theories, evidence, and conclusions are that at least one person has bought into your crap and that is one too many. Are you going to apologize to that one person who just sold his/her house on the coastline and bought a shack up in the mountains based on your garbage? How about give that person money so they can get their house back. You know there is at least one person here that you scared the shit out of and has done just what you told them they should do. 

Now you come here to admit that you "made a mistake"? What a dickhead.

I see you for what you really are. A snake oil salesman. 

By silver!!!! Buy my "sheath technology gizmo"!!!!! Use my "sheath technology gizmo" to stop the oil leak!!!!" Billions will die in March!!!! H1N1 will kill everyone!!!! 

Did God tell you to deceive people? 

So Terral, what are you going to say to that on person who bought all your shit? Sorry? Ask them to ask God to forgive you? Pray to God to get their house and money back?

You're nothing but scum. You can quote bible passages and praise Jesus all you want. It's all a game to you. You use your "bible thumping" as a tool to make you seem like a "nice and proper guy" and to make people think "Why would he mislead us? He believes in God."

You're pathetic.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 21, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Am I the only one who saw the thread title and thought it sounded like a really bad sitcom that would be canceled before it's first season was complete?


I thought it was about a porn movie.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > My mistake was to allow all of the March 15, 2011 Pole Shift warnings overrule the mathematics produced in the relationships of the Sun, Brown Dwarf, Earth and other planets inside our solar system. Again, in case anyone thinks otherwise, I am no astronomer and just started investigating this case to begin these USMB topics. I fully admit that my investigation is flying by the seat of its pants
> ...



  

He comes in here spewing his garbage, and some folks accept it and base their decisions on it because he posts youtubes and spews biblical quotes without context.

And when the deadline comes and goes without anything happening, he never posts a retraction.

In the meantime, someone has lost everything because of him, and he doesn't care.

There is a circle of hell reserved for him, and he will deserve to be there. Probably the 8th, but maybe the 9th.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who saw the thread title and thought it sounded like a really bad sitcom that would be canceled before it's first season was complete?
> ...



No, if that was my intention, I would have named this thread "Terral and the Dwarf in his Pants.


----------



## Terral (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> "Flying by the seat of it's pants?"
> "My mistake..."



Yes! Terral does actually make a mistake now and then. Let the one among you that has never made a mistake cast the first stone ...



Gamolon said:


> You come here and spew bullshit at every turn.




This Is What Happened On 9/11
Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Inside Job
Flight 93/Shanksville
Flight 77/Pentagon
WTC-7 Controlled Demolition
9:32 AM First Explosion Can Break The Pentagon Case Wide Open
9:31
Pentagon Timeline

Start debunking hotshot. 



Gamolon said:


> The problem with your theories, evidence, and conclusions are that at least one person has bought into your crap and that is one too many.



Gam and everyone else here has the same opportunity to 'quote >>' from my work to offer your opposing views using whatever Gam considers to be credible evidence. You give your side and I give my side and these readers decide. You are writing in the Conspiracy THEORIES Forum. Right? ;0) 



Gamolon said:


> Now you come here to admit that you "made a mistake"? What a dickhead.



Real truth investigators admit their mistakes to make corrections and move on with the investigation. When another registered members brings forth evidence to prove any aspect of my investigation WRONG, then I am man enough to admit my mistakes. I seem to remember Gam offering up a photograph that made me eat crow about a year ago. This situation is no different. I made the corrections and moved on and that is how real truth investigators operate in an ongoing investigation. In fact, you and Halfbacks and others pointing out my mistakes is what makes the investigation head into the right direction. Only a fool would think all of his conclusions are correct at the START of the investigation. I post my work to give everyone the opportunity to bring advocating or opposing evidence, which is what this USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum is all about. 



Gamolon said:


> I see you for what you really are. A snake oil salesman.



Wrong. To substantiate that claim, then Gam must prove I am selling something; which I AM NOT. I have written on Bible Topics and 911Truth Topics for years and years and never made a dime and never will, because my reward is in heaven. 2Cor. 5:10, 1Cor. 3:12-15. 



Gamolon said:


> By silver!!!!



I am no silver salesman and no expert on financial planning. However, my holdings in silver have grown in value by 3000 dollars the last three days. I shared the information with these USMB readers that silver was about to explode (my topic) and that is happening right before your eyes. Go ahead and click on the Silver topic to see the spot price was 28.03. Now click on the Gainsville Coins link (here) to see the spot price is 33.83. That is a $5.80 rise in price since January 29, 2011 and that number is going to shoot straight up and go parabolic from here; which I stated very clearly in the update post on Feb. 2, 2011 here, when the price was $28.24. But of course, Terral is a LIAR and does not know what he is talking about. ;0)   



Gamolon said:


> Buy my "sheath technology gizmo"!!!!!



*Pressure-Sheath Technology* (USMB link) is the way doctors operate on people via remote control for all the ages to come. My body produced a regular supply of kidney stones every year, until Dr. M. Shibley pressurized my urinary system and removed all stones in a single procedure in the mid 1990's. I held the small handful of kidney stones in my own hand and remain stone-free to this day, because of what you mock and do not even understand. The world also uses *vapor-plasma integrated engines* (link) in the future that get more than 200 miles per gallon of fuel. This efficient engine produces power from power plants in the future directly from crude oil, but this technology is more than 500 years ahead of its time.  

What contributions has Gam made for the benefit of these USMB readers? Oh yeah, he whines and cries alot ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 21, 2011)

Note:  he post in 2nd person plural/"hope this is all a sham and it works out." He can't lose that way. Post a fear, disqualify as a "what if" and run like heck. Clever. It gets lots of posts and responses, including me.

Robert


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, what's going on here.

I haven't advocated the Puppeteer Fleet of Worlds headed towards Earth. I don't want to be part of this thread.

Pierson's Puppeteers


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2011)

This should be here too.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/155254-google-is-deliberately-hiding-nibiru-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html#post3323092

And this.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/154857-the-planet-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html#post3312435

Just to be fair.


----------



## Terral (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Rat:



Rat in the Hat said:


> This should be here too.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html#post3323092
> 
> ...



You guys are winning and my Nibiru topics are being deleted. You should all be very proud ...



There is a special place in the lake of fire for the likes of you ...

PS. Those interested in continuing this Nibiru Investigation can start here:

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message1367678/pg1

GL,

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Rat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And there is a special section of Hell set aside for the likes of you.

Inferno, Canto 20, Circle 8, Bolgia 4

I hope you enjoy your stay there. And maybe you should start getting used to walking backwards.


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 21, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you missed my point entirely. Doesn't surprise me as you have no accountability whatsoever.

So I'll ask you again.

What do you have to say to those people that have bought your bullshit hook, line, and sinker? What are you going to say to those that took your advice, sold their homes/property on the coast and moved to a "safe haven" in the mountains? When all this crap you spew never comes to pass, what will you say to those that took you for your word and did as you advised?

And yes, you are nothing more than a snake oil salesman. You are trying to "sell" your bullshit theories to the masses and are telling them what they should do to prepare.

So instead of being a chickenshit and skirting my question, why don't you man up and answer it. 

On a side note, I did quote you items that were wrong in your WTC7 crap. The first was the "angle cut" columns which you admitted to. The next was the self-debunking annotations in your own WTC7 photo, that when pointed out to you, you ran form the discussion with your tail between your legs.

Terral. The boy who cried wolf.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 21, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt read beyond there

now and then??????

what have you ever had RIGHT?
your record is you have NEVER been right


----------



## Toro (Feb 23, 2011)

Terral has left the building.



Terral said:


> I do not write here any more.
> 
> Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 23, 2011)

Toro said:


> Terral has left the building.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO
they seem to think he is a nut there too


----------



## Toro (Feb 23, 2011)

He seems to have a lot more support there.

Maybe we should join.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 23, 2011)

Toro said:


> He seems to have a lot more support there.
> 
> Maybe we should join.



naw, i'm trying to cut back


----------



## Toro (Feb 23, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > He seems to have a lot more support there.
> ...



Me too. I spend 99% of my forum time here. And I'm failing miserably.

That crew over there is pretty funny.  One guy is hoping for aliens to put our leaders here on earth on trial.  lol


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 23, 2011)

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


oh my

that does sound tempting
LOL


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 24, 2011)

I wonder if he really is heading for the hills right now?


----------



## Toro (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooray!  Terral's back!

* Martial law will be declared on March 15, 2011.  You have to give Terral credit.  No cryptic postulations, no beating around the bush for him.  He sticks his neck out and gives us an actual date.

* Google Is Deliberately Hiding Nibiru Images.  "_Google Sky Administrators have deliberately blacked out a section of space that contains the recently-discovered Elenin Comet approaching Earth from the Leo Constellation that show a brown dwarf with three small moons ..._"Oh, and Robert_Stephens is "_our resident DoD/State Dept Op [who] has time to break from his propaganda campaign long enough to drop by and grace us with a few words on this topic_."  And what does Terral have to say to Mr. Stephens? "_"Baaa!"_

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.
* Alex Jones is also a part of the 9/11 conspiracy.  In fact, as Terral points out "_Alex Jones is running in place with the rest of the fake 911Truth Movement, which allows his New World Order bosses to control all sides of the debate. Let us see if the big mouth Jones is sitting in his chair doing the Show on March 15, 2011 or on vacation in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites._ "

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.

* Terral is "not ready" to draw any conclusions, but the facts are pretty obvious that the BP explosion was rigged so Obama could pass cap and trade.  Did you know that "Halliburton is the contractor building REX84 Concentration Camps on US Military Bases ... and just happens to be the contractor responsible for the concrete work that was underway to begin this Crisis?" _Just happens to be?_  Surely, this isn't a coincidence!  _Of course_ Haliburton is involved in this conspiracy!  Plus, this Crisis has "yet to be explained."  Oh, and BP hasn't contacted Terral yet about his solution to the crisis.

* The DoD misplaced 2.3 TRILLION dollars (with a T), just prior to these 9/11 attacks and the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts searching for the missing money were killed, and that money remains missing to this day along with other assets that were stolen under the cover of the 9/11 attacks conspiracy.

* Between March 6 and March 15, 2011 - in about one month - the magnetic poles will shift, causing mayhem and death as giant tidal waves and ocean waves wreak havoc on the earth.  So buy silver!

* Jobs Data All Lies - US/Global Economies Imploding.  As Terral tells us "_The US Govt is run by liars and murderers and thieves and with the privately-owned Rothschild/Rockefeller Bankster Federal Reserve (my topic) the global currency is being printed to infinity._" Actually, this isn't that nutty of a conspiracy theory.  Not saying it is correct, but there are credible sources who question the US government's data.  Of course, the idea that the Fed is owned by the Rothschilds and Rockefellers is nuttier than hell, and is easily debunked here.

* The cosmos are aligned with the 9/11 attacks!  And, predictably, it has something to do with bankers.  What, I have no idea.  of course, the government is covering it up.  I'll let Terral explain.  _"The brown dwarf entering the inner parts of our solar system is preparing to make an orbit around the sun that happens once every 3600 years. The brown dwarf will be in perigee position nearest the sun on Sept. 11, 2011, or exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks; which Robert here seems to think is a mere coincidence. Leonid Elenin (weak profile) is a code word (topic) that contains the elements of the brown dwarf coming from the Leo Constellation (lion) and leonids are meteor showers. A 'nin' (link) is a 'person, obligation or duty,' which is the duty of the Globalists Banksters who have known about this 'event' for a very long time."_  If anyone can make sense of this, please let me know. UPDATE - Terral expands on his star/death/Rothschild theory. "_August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location. About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters (What Really Happened) and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for themselves."_  I swear, I could think and think and think for years on end and never, ever come up with that.


----------



## Terral (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys:

Many of you can remember laughing about my 'Buy Silver Now!' topic, when the silver price was 28.03 in late January. Here is the link:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/economy/152926-buy-silver-now.html

The price is now about 48 bucks, so I wanted to go post and update and guess what? Another Terral topic has been deleted ... again. Go figure ... That makes about a half dozen topics now that have vanished into thin air. No conspiracy here. Just move along ....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Many of you can remember laughing about my 'Buy Silver Now!' topic, when the silver price was 28.03 in late January. Here is the link:
> 
> ...



Yeah its all throughout here on this thread of Toto troll laughing at you showing of his ignorance. deleted huh? Looks like the truth hurts.


----------



## Toro (Apr 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys:
> ...



What are you babbling about now, 9/11 inside nutjob?


----------



## Toro (Feb 1, 2013)

Might as well start this back up again now that Terral's back.

Here is a website claiming Terral is a cult leader and scammer.  I have no idea if this is true or not.  

* Terral predicts earthquakes on April 2 2013 due to astrology. 

* Martial law will be declared on March 15, 2011.  You have to give Terral credit.  No cryptic postulations, no beating around the bush for him.  He sticks his neck out and gives us an actual date.

* Google Is Deliberately Hiding Nibiru Images.  "_Google Sky Administrators have deliberately blacked out a section of space that contains the recently-discovered Elenin Comet approaching Earth from the Leo Constellation that show a brown dwarf with three small moons ..._"Oh, and Robert_Stephens is "_our resident DoD/State Dept Op [who] has time to break from his propaganda campaign long enough to drop by and grace us with a few words on this topic_."  And what does Terral have to say to Mr. Stephens? "_"Baaa!"_

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.
* Alex Jones is also a part of the 9/11 conspiracy.  In fact, as Terral points out "_Alex Jones is running in place with the rest of the fake 911Truth Movement, which allows his New World Order bosses to control all sides of the debate. Let us see if the big mouth Jones is sitting in his chair doing the Show on March 15, 2011 or on vacation in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites._ "

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State conspiracy.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK conspiracy

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons conspiracy

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico" conspiracy

* The moon landing was fake conspiracy.

* Obama wasn't born in America Conspiracy

* The Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program conspiracy

* The "My current conclusion is that every Govt Agency of the USA is part of the ongoing 9/11 DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence/Disinformation Cover-up Operation ... " Conspiracy.

Damn, I should have linked them all from the beginning

* The Warburgs/Rothschilds/Morgans/Rockefellers/Federal Reserve were behind 9/11 conspiracy.

* Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for "The House of Rothschild" Conspiracy.  The Rothschilds own the Fed.  (Of course, this is wrong.)  Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama are all Rothschild puppets.  That's because the Rothschilds have been killing Presidents since Lincoln.

* The Rothschilds are deliberately devaluing the euro to send "the European Union into Chaos for replacement by their New World Order."

* In fact, Obama was not born in the US, he is an illegal alien!  Obama is analogous to Hitler.  He is the "New World Order Messiah."

*Reptiles from outer space are walking amongst us. In Terral's own words, "_Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races ... even before Eve was taken from his side. ... The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam;_"  Awesome.

* Silver is being manipulated and hoarded by, you guessed it, "Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Central Banks".

* "There are billions of barrels of oil under Gull Island, Alaska that the Govt and Big Oil does not want you to know about."

* "I have spent a good amount of time trying to help British Petroleum stop *the supposed accidental Gulf Oil Spill*."  Did you know that the Gulf oil spill happened on April 20?  Do you know what else happened on April 20?  Me neither!  But Terral thinks it somehow relates to 9/11.  What, I have no idea.  Maybe it was blown up by a bunch of dopers.

* Terral is "not ready" to draw any conclusions, but the facts are pretty obvious that the BP explosion was rigged so Obama could pass cap and trade.  Did you know that "Halliburton is the contractor building REX84 Concentration Camps on US Military Bases ... and just happens to be the contractor responsible for the concrete work that was underway to begin this Crisis?" _Just happens to be?_  Surely, this isn't a coincidence!  _Of course_ Haliburton is involved in this conspiracy!  Plus, this Crisis has "yet to be explained."  Oh, and BP hasn't contacted Terral yet about his solution to the crisis.

* The DoD misplaced 2.3 TRILLION dollars (with a T), just prior to these 9/11 attacks and the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts searching for the missing money were killed, and that money remains missing to this day along with other assets that were stolen under the cover of the 9/11 attacks conspiracy.

* Between March 6 and March 15, 2011 - in about one month - the magnetic poles will shift, causing mayhem and death as giant tidal waves and ocean waves wreak havoc on the earth.  So buy silver!

* Jobs Data All Lies - US/Global Economies Imploding.  As Terral tells us "_The US Govt is run by liars and murderers and thieves and with the privately-owned Rothschild/Rockefeller Bankster Federal Reserve (my topic) the global currency is being printed to infinity._" Actually, this isn't that nutty of a conspiracy theory.  Not saying it is correct, but there are credible sources who question the US government's data.  Of course, the idea that the Fed is owned by the Rothschilds and Rockefellers is nuttier than hell, and is easily debunked here.

* The cosmos are aligned with the 9/11 attacks!  And, predictably, it has something to do with bankers.  What, I have no idea.  of course, the government is covering it up.  I'll let Terral explain.  _"The brown dwarf entering the inner parts of our solar system is preparing to make an orbit around the sun that happens once every 3600 years. The brown dwarf will be in perigee position nearest the sun on Sept. 11, 2011, or exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks; which Robert here seems to think is a mere coincidence. Leonid Elenin (weak profile) is a code word (topic) that contains the elements of the brown dwarf coming from the Leo Constellation (lion) and leonids are meteor showers. A 'nin' (link) is a 'person, obligation or duty,' which is the duty of the Globalists Banksters who have known about this 'event' for a very long time."_  If anyone can make sense of this, please let me know. UPDATE - Terral expands on his star/death/Rothschild theory. "_August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location. About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters (What Really Happened) and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for themselves."_  I swear, I could think and think and think for years on end and never, ever come up with that.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 1, 2013)

Toro said:


> Might as well start this back up again now that Terral's back.
> 
> Here is a website claiming Terral is a cult leader and scammer.  I have no idea if this is true or not.
> 
> ...



Having never encountered Terral I would have had to start at ground zero. Thanks to your compilation that is unnecessary. So is he just a foil-hatted loon or an entertainer who plays at CTs? Either way he makes a fine pet but I hope you keep a tight leash on him.
Thanks again.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 1, 2013)

Terral is not only a foil-hatted loon, he is foil-hatted loon royalty. He went from here to an internet radio show. 
In my opinion, taking advantage of the mentally deficient in order to achieve wealth or fame is despicable. Yet, that describes Terral


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 1, 2013)

slackjawed said:


> Terral is not only a foil-hatted loon, he is foil-hatted loon royalty. He went from here to an internet radio show.
> In my opinion, taking advantage of the mentally deficient in order to achieve wealth or fame is despicable. Yet, that describes Terral



Everyone is entitled to earn a living, even those who do it as big fish in small mud ponds. However there is something both unseemly and pernicious about doing it on the backs of those who can't intellectually defend themselves. Still, if it garners grants or sells advertising...


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 1, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Terral is not only a foil-hatted loon, he is foil-hatted loon royalty. He went from here to an internet radio show.
> ...



making porn, even snuff films, would be a more honest way to make money......


----------

